# cleaning ears



## pigeon man (Feb 17, 2010)

o.k. my gsd has been shaking her head it definitely is ear mites do i always have to get the drops from a vet cause the drops smells like rubbing alcohol .. will the alcohol kill the mites like the other drops do ?? she is feeling a lot better since we took care of her


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

First, are you absolutely sure its mites, and not just buildup? Have they been a problem with her in the past?

If it truly is mites, I would suggest taking her in to the vet's and getting the drops. 

If its just waxy buildup, then you can make your own cleaning solution at home. I use 1/3 distilled white vinegar, 1/3 water, and 1/3 rubbing alcohol to make mine, and it seems to do a good job at keeping the ears clean.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You need to make sure what the problem is. So get that checked out at the vets.

IF it's a yeast infection, you can then save money by making up the Blue Power Ear Treatment Bichon Frise


Paris Poodles- Ear Care, Avoiding infectons, maintence, cleaning


----------



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

*Cleaning Ears*

On the note of cleaning ears, how do you clean your dogs ears? 

I purchased an all-natural solution from the pet store. The directions say to put the liquid solution in the dogs ears, massage the base or each ear then let the dog shake the liquid out. 

I've read elsewhere not to put the liquid directly in the dog's ear but just to wipe the reachable inside areas of the ear with a cotton ball soaked with the solution. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

vinnyb said:


> On the note of cleaning ears, how do you clean your dogs ears?
> 
> I purchased an all-natural solution from the pet store. The directions say to put the liquid solution in the dogs ears, massage the base or each ear then let the dog shake the liquid out.
> 
> I've read elsewhere not to put the liquid directly in the dog's ear but just to wipe the reachable inside areas of the ear with a cotton ball soaked with the solution. Any advice would be appreciated!


we soak the cotton ball and wipe.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

BUMP....need advise on this also? Jake will NOT let me put anything NEAR his ears.....I am trying to wet a cotton ball and drip it in....LOL


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> BUMP....need advise on this also? Jake will NOT let me put anything NEAR his ears.....I am trying to wet a cotton ball and drip it in....LOL


What I did with my dog, because he wouldn't let me do this either,and it might take more than one day, is I walked him before I did it, got some of his energy out, then I laid out all the supplies for cleaning his ears and let him smell it until he was satisfied it wouldn't hurt him. Laid him on his side with my knee gently holding him down. Then I took the cotton ball dry and rubbed his ears like I was giving affection and gave him a treat while I was doing this until he figured out cotton ball means affection and treat. then I got it wet and let him get used to something being wet in his ear, gave a treat and praised, then I cleaned his ears and now he loves having his ears cleaned. I had to do this with everything, including his leash, when we got him he was scared of everything. It might take some tim,e but eventually you'll be able to do his ears with no problem it just takes some patience


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> BUMP....need advise on this also? Jake will NOT let me put anything NEAR his ears.....I am trying to wet a cotton ball and drip it in....LOL


Like most things, best done when he's completely poopsters (worn out).


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

We use a cotton pad with a (natural) solution purchased at a pet store and do not just squirt it in the ear. This allows ease in cleaning all those crevices. Treat the dog afterwards, maybe then he will be more willing to have it done. He will associate the ear cleaning with a reward.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I use Halo Herbal Ear Wash - soak a gauze pad in it and just clean the parts I can reach. It's very gentle and smells great!
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

